# NZXT RGB&Fan Controller - Lüfterregelung nach AiO Wassertemperatur



## Simon-001 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!
Ich überlege mir einen NZXT RGB&Fan Controller für meine Kraken X73 zuzulegen. Der Hauptgrund ist, dass ich die Lüfter der AiO gerne nach der Wassertemperatur regeln möchte. Aktuell sind die Lüfter ganz normal am Mainboard angeschlossen, was lediglich eine Steuerung nach der CPU Temperatur zulässt. 
Ich habe bereits recherchiert, jedoch keine klare Antwort gefunden ob das in Kombination mit der CAM Software funktionieren würde.


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Januar 2022)

Moin,
ja das sollte mit dem Controller funktionieren.
Siehe:


			https://support.nzxt.com/hc/de/articles/360057023314-Wie-kann-ich-die-L%C3%BCfterdrehzahlen-meines-Kraken-X53-X63-oder-X73-K%C3%BChlers-steuern-


----------

